# IT'S A MIRACLE 'no barking'



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

I bought the ' pet corrector ' spray yesterday and what can I say it's fantastic. I was able to have a conversation in my hallway with someone for at least 10 minutes after only 2 squirts. This is something I could never have done before without Arnie barking full force the whole time. In fact I wouldn't have done it because it would have been impossible to hear to have any kind of conversation. I am soooooo impressed. :hello1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes it's great,stopped lily barking at other dogs.Don't think Dottie will need it as she loves everything but have a spare one.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Next time I go to town I will be getting some!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

mad dog woman said:


> I bought the ' pet corrector ' spray yesterday and what can I say it's fantastic. I was able to have a conversation in my hallway with someone for at least 10 minutes after only 2 squirts. This is something I could never have done before without Arnie barking full force the whole time. In fact I wouldn't have done it because it would have been impossible to hear to have any kind of conversation. I am soooooo impressed. :hello1:


Do tell, where did you buy it?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Do tell, where did you buy it?


Pam....Lori posted a link to Petco ......

I will check out Petco tomorrow too for this thing....thanks for posting.....


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

pets at home


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

pam6400 said:


> Do tell, where did you buy it?


I bought it at 'pets at home' but have seen them on e-bay this afternoon larger size.


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

What is the name of this? It won't hurt the dog or I'm sure you wouldn't be using it. 

I really need some. When anyone comes in my house, Firge will not shut-up.:coolwink:


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Martha said:


> What is the name of this? It won't hurt the dog or I'm sure you wouldn't be using it.
> 
> I really need some. When anyone comes in my house, Firge will not shut-up.:coolwink:


pet corrector
won't hurt at all it is just an aerosol can that sprays out a burst of compressed air that makes a loud whoosing sound [not aimed at dog just into the air]


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

That is great. I'm glad it worked for you to. I just have to show them the can now, and they run for cover lol!!!


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Ivy's mom said:


> That is great. I'm glad it worked for you to. I just have to show them the can now, and they run for cover lol!!!


that's what I am hoping for x


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Is it just called pet corrector? i could do with that for Radley when he has a biting session.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow i'm so happy I found this thread. I'm going to order some - we have a horrrrrible problem with Godric barking to wake us up in the morning and when we have guests over.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Lesley said:


> Is it just called pet corrector? i could do with that for Radley when he has a biting session.


yes that's it.
it is in a bright red can x


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I just called Petco and they got this in store....I'll have to go there later to give it a try with my NaNa......


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks, I will pop to [email protected] tomorrow after the vets


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

It's just a can of compressed air which you can buy almost anywhere for a lot cheaper if you don't buy the one with a label on it for dogs. If you have an air duster can at home for dusting electronics you can use that, it's the same thing. It's not the air that stops a behavior but the noise it makes.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

It's louder than my other air cans that I have for cleaning my sewing machine etc. It has a different pitch.



huskyluv said:


> It's just a can of compressed air which you can buy almost anywhere for a lot cheaper if you don't buy the one with a label on it for dogs. If you have an air duster can at home for dusting electronics you can use that, it's the same thing. It's not the air that stops a behavior but the noise it makes.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> It's louder than my other air cans that I have for cleaning my sewing machine etc. It has a different pitch.


I understand that but I've also seen a regular air duster can used for the same exact purpose and it works just as well and costs a lot less. Just my two cents.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

huskyluv said:


> It's just a can of compressed air which you can buy almost anywhere for a lot cheaper if you don't buy the one with a label on it for dogs. If you have an air duster can at home for dusting electronics you can use that, it's the same thing. It's not the air that stops a behavior but the noise it makes.


it makes a very loud whooshing sound and I don't think a quieter one would work with my little horror x


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

To each his own, just trying to help others by offering an cheaper alternative that for probably most dogs will work just as well at probably half the price. I'm not knocking the Pet Corrector, but sharing that there are alternatives is all. A normal air duster is plenty loud and it definitely can get all three of my dogs' attention and every other dog I've ever worked with, and yes I've trained some terrors.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I just take out he Pedi-paws trimmer or say "nail-care" and he quietly goes to his base and sits....lol.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

definitely going to have to try this! Madi's barking is making us CRAZY!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am resurrecting an older thread because I was just finally able to get this stuff. I will say it is incredibly effective with three of the four dogs. LOL Isn't there always one? They all scatter for higher ground when I even pick the can up ... all that is, except ... Ernie. That little guy is incorrigible. He does however momentarily quiet down, but then he looks at the can and barks at it!! He is spoiled. What can I say?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

huskyluv said:


> To each his own, just trying to help others by offering an cheaper alternative that for probably most dogs will work just as well at probably half the price. I'm not knocking the Pet Corrector, but sharing that there are alternatives is all. A normal air duster is plenty loud and it definitely can get all three of my dogs' attention and every other dog I've ever worked with, and yes I've trained some terrors.


I read this after my previous post. My canned air is right beside me and my sweet Bu was resting in his sack. I just had to try... LOL It worked!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Something else that works is a canned air horn. One quick (one second) little blast gets their attention and shuts them up. Now I only have to show them the can.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

hehe... The horn isn't too loud? I love all these ideas.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Lin said:


> hehe... The horn isn't too loud? I love all these ideas.


It would be if you laid on it but just a quick little blast isn't IMO.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

AC/DC Fan said:


> It would be if you laid on it but just a quick little blast isn't IMO.


I'll have to look at that too! That might even be more effective with Ernie. LOL


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

rubia said:


> I just take out he Pedi-paws trimmer or say "nail-care" and he quietly goes to his base and sits....lol.


Thats Brilliant. For all the times mine have flinched at the sound of the Pedi-paw, it never dawned on me to use it to discourage barking.

The compressed air sounds good too. I'm going to try both on Joie.
If either works on him than I should write the company and tell them they can
guarantee it on all dogs


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought a can of the pet corrector after seeing this thread. I must agree....the stuff is amazing!!! I only had to spray it twice. Now all I have to do is pick the can up and they all run. I even tried it when they were doing their mad dog barking at the fence at the neighbors dog. I held up the can and said "inside now"!!! They all ran inside :hello1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to try this stuff too. I've tried the canned air though & it only worked for a few seconds. Maybe the different pitch would be enough of a difference for my noisey ones.



AC/DC Fan said:


> Something else that works is a canned air horn. One quick (one second) little blast gets their attention and shuts them up. Now I only have to show them the can.


That's a great idea! They have these at Dollar Tree too! One of my girls got one a while back...I'll have to scour her room & see if she still has it. :lol:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep, only a couple times and now just show them the can and they book! LOL Even Ernie is getting the picture.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

I can't wait to try this, my basset will sit infront of me and bark, then that makes Ozzy freek out and start barking. It turns my house in to a mad house in matter of seconds.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

MChis said:


> I'm going to have to try this stuff too. I've tried the canned air though & it only worked for a few seconds. Maybe the different pitch would be enough of a difference for my noisey ones.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great idea! They have these at Dollar Tree too! One of my girls got one a while back...I'll have to scour her room & see if she still has it. :lol:





Lin said:


> I'll have to look at that too! That might even be more effective with Ernie. LOL


I sure hope this works for you girls.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll let ya know for sure!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

This is a great idea. Do you think it would be bad for a timid chi though? My only barker is my scardy-chi, she goes nuts and barks at me when I'm preparing her food. Also, I just wanted to throw out there, definitely don't spray the air at the dog. It tastes AWEFUL. My husband has sprayed canned air at me joking around and you simply can't get the taste out >.<


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh i must try this thanks or posting kim x


----------

